# Light hood thing



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey there. So after about 7 years of usage, one of the two lamp hood things on the top of my 55G decided to die.... What do I do LOL?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Start by being a little more specific. What exactly are you talking about?


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/432/

Pretty much the same tank, the hood containing the light tube is broken. It just doesn't turn on. Initially I thought it was the tube that was fried so I went to Frank's and picked up a new one, but it turns out it was the hood itself.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Depending on the hood design, it might be the fluorescent starter that has failed. Do you see any cylindrical looking things in the light stip? These are easy to replace.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

You come by my place and pick up the 48" polo light that I have just sitting here..it's yours, free. you have to pick up though.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Check all the electrical contacts and clean them if they are corroded. If any contacts or wires are broken, that's what you have to replace. If the unit has a starter (a little can-shaped aluminum thing about 1.5" long and 3/4" in diameter) it may need replacing. Take it with you to the hardware store to be sure to get the same kind. Starters are usually found on older equipment, so yours may not have one.

Otherwise, I'd guess that the ballast has failed. While the big heavy ballasts used in old fluorescent fixtures lasted decades, there's a class of light weight cheap ballast that just doesn't last. Some years ago (10?) I bought a bunch of cheap under cabinet fluorescent fixtures that take 20 watt T12 or T10 tubes, and one by one they've all failed this year. All except the one over the kitchen sink, which isn't used much, that is. The ones over aquaria ran for about 14 hours/day when they were in use.

You may be able to 'fix' your hood by replacing the innards with single tube fluorescent fixtures from the building supply store.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Guess he found a fix for his old one.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.howstuffworks.com/fluorescent-lamp.htm/printable










$4 at HD
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...ode+matchall&recN=112095&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


----------

